# What does it take?



## Hawley2009 (Dec 3, 2013)

So, just like the title:

What does it take?
How did you get started?
What kind of equipment did you start with? Would you expect someone to start with?

I've wanted to become a photographer for a long time, but just don't think it's possible. Work interfered with my ability to schedule with any interested people, and now that I'm not working, it's a horrible time of year for what I do. I'm very self conscious about myself and my work, so advertising hasn't really gone over too well. As you can probably tell, I'm not good at writing things up either, which can be a problem in itself. I've just started 'clicking' better with my camera, but haven't had much of a chance to get out and really use it. 

So instead of continuing my finger diarrhea, I'll share some photos. (I'm not positive what all did upload to my Flickr, I live in the middle of nowhere and my internet can be quite irritating.)

I have one printed as an 11x14 which doesn't appear to be on my Flickr stream and this as an 8x10:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/amandaandtuff/11040796115/

Flickr: AmandaAndTuff's Photostream


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 3, 2013)

Self doubt will end the dreams people have when it comes to being something they want to be.  From the pictures I looked at I'm guessing that you are still quite young and have a future ahead of you.  Spend your time doing what you're doing, just enjoy taking pictures.  I don't know where you want your camera to take you as far as a career or just becoming a better photographer. Advertising in many cases is a money out with little work back,  don't be concerned if it doesn't seem to be working.

Just keep at it, it will get easier, but it will also take time.


----------



## PinkDoor (Dec 3, 2013)

Awww, hoping you have tough skin! My best advice is to learn using the tools you already have. Not sure what you are shooting with, but your current images need work, technical work. . . many of your images are not in focus, so try perfecting with the tools you have. Once you master that, move on. You will learn what you need to be great. Good luck!


----------



## Hawley2009 (Dec 3, 2013)

There's my biggest problem, I can't tell if they're not in focus or if I'm not in focus. Anything on the computer looks out of focus to me, including text. Some I can tell are completely out of focus, others I can't really tell. 

I can tell this is out of focus:



But I can't tell if this is:


Which is probably all a result of me being stubborn about an eye check.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 3, 2013)

Eye check, and the lens you are using may not be the sharpest, if it a simple kit lens then the chances of everything you shoot looking a little "soft" is probably the lens.  Both these look just a little soft.


----------



## Hawley2009 (Dec 3, 2013)

The lens on all the photos was taken with a 55-200 I bought as refurbished from Nikon.


----------



## KmH (Dec 3, 2013)

Hawley2009 said:


> So, just like the title:
> 
> What does it take?


Business, marketing, salesmanship training and/or experience.
But, there are 3 main types of photography business, each with a different business model: Retail, Commercial, Editorial.
The vast majority of photographs that sell have people in them.

How to Start a Home-Based Photography Business, 6th (Home-Based Business Series)
Going Pro: How to Make the Leap from Aspiring to Professional Photographer
Photography Business Secrets: The Savvy Photographer's Guide to Sales, Marketing, and More
Profitable Photography in Digital Age: Strategies for Success


Online stuff - 
Black Star Rising: Photography and Design
...a Man to Fish... Photography is a luxury
the f stops here: how to attract terrible clients
Steps to Prepare Your Images for Copyright Registration Using Photoshop® | Photo Attorney
Starting & Managing a Business | SBA.gov
Free Small Business Advice | How-to Resources | Tools | Templates | SCORE


----------

